

Will the Revolution Be Drupalized? FLOSS, Dictatorship, and Saving the World - jackbravo
http://drupalwatchdog.com/volume-4/issue-2/will-revolution-be-drupalized

======
jackbravo
And this article has a nice retort by xjm, another active drupal contributor:

\- [http://xjmdrupal.org/blog/contribution-influence-
drupal-8](http://xjmdrupal.org/blog/contribution-influence-drupal-8)

~~~
guiambros
Really good article. It clarified a bunch of things that were indeed
misleading on OP's article. Thanks for sharing.

